# Thoughts On My 7A28-703A



## j4ckal (Jul 22, 2010)

Just thought I'd share a few pics of my 7A28-703A, I love the 80's feel (being myself born in the eighties) of these, and of course the 15 jewel movement. Anyway it's not a 'minter', got the odd dink here and there (I like a bit of wabi) but overall not bad for something that's nearly as old as myself.

I know there's a lot of love for the 7A28+7A38's here and quite rightly so...




























Any comments good or bad appreciated.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

It looks great great colour combo I'm a sucker for blue dials and orange hands.

I had a gold one and I wish I kept it, look after it and enjoy a great find.


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

jaslfc5 said:


> It looks great great colour combo I'm a sucker for blue dials and orange hands.
> 
> I had a gold one and I wish I kept it, look after it and enjoy a great find.


 WHAT A GREAT SEIKO TOP MARKS!!!.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

heres my gold one and all the other seiko's i regret selling.


----------



## j4ckal (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks for the kind comments.

Nice little collection there too jaslfc5 :thumbsup:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

j4ckal said:


> I know there's a lot of love for the 7A28+7A38's here and quite rightly so...


Very nice. :thumbsup: I've often been tempted by the 7A28-703x's - particularly the black-faced 7A38-7039. 

There's a similar-looking, but Black/White 'panda' version of your watch, a JDM model - the 7A28-7100:










If only they had a Day / Date window in that three o'clock sub-dial.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Love it, J4ckal!


----------



## j4ckal (Jul 22, 2010)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> If only they had a Day / Date window in that three o'clock sub-dial.


Like a ,erm, 7A38 by any chance 

I like the look of the 'panda' style 7a28-7100, thanks for that, take it they're rarer than a rare thing then?


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

j4ckal said:


> SEIKO7A38Fan said:
> 
> 
> > If only they had a Day / Date window in that three o'clock sub-dial.
> ...


:grin: :thumbsup:



j4ckal said:


> I like the look of the 'panda' style 7a28-7100, thanks for that, take it they're rarer than a rare thing then?


They were a JDM (Japan Domestic Market) model - not for export - hence the different *CHRONOGRAPH* script.

They turn up on eBay occasionally - usually in the Philippines, which often means they've been messed with. :fear:

If you want a half-decent unmolested example, Yahoo Japan Auctions is really the best place to look for one.


----------



## j4ckal (Jul 22, 2010)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> They were a JDM (Japan Domestic Market) model - not for export - hence the different *CHRONOGRAPH* script.
> 
> They turn up on eBay occasionally - usually in the Philippines, which often means they've been messed with. :fear:
> 
> If you want a half-decent unmolested example, Yahoo Japan Auctions is really the best place to look for one.


Yes i'm a bit of a sucker for the JDM stuff.!

How easy is it to purchase off the yahoo japan auctions..?


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

j4ckal said:


> How easy is it to purchase off the yahoo japan auctions..?


Relatively so. :lookaround: There are various third party agents: SMJ (Shopping Mall Japan); Rinkya, etc..

Those two are the biggest, but more expensive. I'd recommend using Japamart.com personally. :thumbsup:


----------



## j4ckal (Jul 22, 2010)

Just a couple of pointless shots, I love the 1/10s chrono hand on these;


----------



## hermann (Sep 8, 2011)

A very nice 7A28; the colours are great!

But why did you replace the metal bracelet by a leather strap?


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Great colour combo :thumbsup:


----------



## OliDc2 (Oct 9, 2011)

Looks fantastic, I do like the colour combination its something I wouldn't of considered until I fell in love with Seikos!


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

j4ckal said:


> Just thought I'd share a few pics of my 7A28-703A, I love the 80's feel (being myself born in the eighties) of these, and of course the 15 jewel movement. Anyway it's not a 'minter', got the odd dink here and there (I like a bit of wabi) but overall not bad for something that's nearly as old as myself.
> 
> I know there's a lot of love for the 7A28+7A38's here and quite rightly so...


Have you seen the allegedly NOS 7A28-703A which was listed on eBay in the States yesterday ? 

Item # 170757019567 - the asking price a cool *$850* (Â£546.94) ! :shocking:



> *VERY RARE NEW OLD STOCK VINTAGE SEIKO PEPSI CHRONOGRAPH REF#7A28-703A*























> *VERY HARD TO FIND SEIKO CHRONOGRAPH REF#7A28-703A*
> 
> *COLLECTOR ITEM MINT CONDITION AS "NEW OLD STOCK" *
> 
> ...


Fortunately the seller *won't* ship internationally.


----------



## Service Engineer (Dec 28, 2007)

j4ckal said:


> Just thought I'd share a few pics of my 7A28-703A, I love the 80's feel (being myself born in the eighties) of these, and of course the 15 jewel movement. Anyway it's not a 'minter', got the odd dink here and there (I like a bit of wabi) but overall not bad for something that's nearly as old as myself.
> 
> I know there's a lot of love for the 7A28+7A38's here and quite rightly so...
> 
> ...


Great looking watch. I love the contrast with the colours. Do you intend to actually wear it or just keep it in a box and bring it out occasionally to admire it ? I bought one of these a while back but not in anywhere near as good condition as yours. Stupidly I bought it in a hurry and didn't realise until it arrived that it had no day'date display. I had no trouble selling it on though and recently bought myself the 7A38 with day/date. These are great watches. You even got yours on a decent looking bracelet. Mine arrived on a bracelet off a totally different make of watch. Wear it in good health and have a great 2012.


----------



## simon35 (Oct 8, 2011)

love the orange hands they really stand out.


----------

